# Illu A3 in pdf A5 drucken



## helaukoenig (29. November 2007)

Ich habe eine Illu-Datei in Größe A3 angelegt und möchte daraus einen Flyer im Format A5 machen und dazu an den Acrobe Distiller drucken. In Illu ist der Drucker entsprechend eingerichtet und die Seitenbereiche werden auch korrekt angezeigt.
Aber beim Druck an den Distiller erhalte ich nicht eine pdf-Datei mit 4 Seiten sondern 4 einzelne pdf-Datei mit jeweils einer Seite.


Was muss ich ich wo einstellen, um das gewünschte 4-seitige pdf-Dokument zu bekommen. Oder muss ich mit diesem Makel leben und die 4 Dateien im Acrobat zu einem Dokument zusammenbauen?


Mit sonnig-winterlichen Grüßen und vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## janoc (29. November 2007)

Hm... ich hab das jetzt mal auf die Schnelle probiert, bekomm aber ein vierseitiges PDF ... post mal Screenshots von deinen Einstellungen.


----------



## herrgarnele (29. November 2007)

Hey,
ich möchte hier nicht wiederholen, aber bei mir kam auch ein 4-Seiter raus..

Wenns nur ein einzelner Flyer ist und nur 4 Seiten, warum nicht im Acrobat Pro die 4 Seiten in ein pdf zusammenpacken?


----------



## helaukoenig (30. November 2007)

Wie von herrgarnele empfohlen, habe ich die 4 einzelnen Dokumente in Acrobat zu einem 4-seitigen Dokument verbunden. Ist ja so schwer auch nicht.
Aber dennoch anbei die angefragten Screenshots.

Vielen Dank und schönes WE!


----------

